# Frauen die Trial fahren



## mrt (28. Dezember 2002)

Also hier setzen und bewerten wir Bilder von Frauen welche Trial fahren und die wo es noch beigebracht bekommen wollen.
lol


----------



## ChrisKing (28. Dezember 2002)

holla die Waldfee, hübsch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tobsen (28. Dezember 2002)

jaaa, jetz überteib mal nich...


----------



## frufoor (28. Dezember 2002)

Hmm also nich schlecht...
mein Schatzi hält leider nich besonders viel von Bikes...  

Vielleicht bekomm ich sie ja noch dazu auch mal ne Runde zu drehen...

Aber immerhin, es kommen Mädels auf einen zu und fragen ob sie auch mal fahren dürfen  

YEAHH BABY!


in diesem Sinne
frufoor


----------



## Angelo Berlin (28. Dezember 2002)

Ja also das hier ist Claudia, die ihr bestimmt schon gesehen habt. Die fährt auch noch DH und XC. Ich hab meiner Freundin auch ein Trial taugliches 26" zusammengebaut, weil sie gar kein eigenes Bike hatte. Naja aber bisher konnte ich ihr nur das Radfahren an sich beibringen (hat sie nämlich nie gelernt...), zu mehr reicht dann ihre Motivation auch nicht. 
Es muss verdammt schwer sein für einen kompletten Anfänger im Stehen zu fahren, damit hat sie nämlich echt Probleme...

...ich kann mich da gar nicht mehr dran erinnern...


----------



## Angelo Berlin (28. Dezember 2002)

Bevor Fragen kommen, Claudia ist nicht meine Freundin....


----------



## biketrialer (28. Dezember 2002)

dann is die also noch zu haben..........auf nach berlin!!!
toto


----------



## ey-le-an (28. Dezember 2002)

aha, aha, weiß deine freundin überhaupt, dass du mit anderen frauen, naja, du weißt schon, so ... rum-trialst?
also meine haßt mittlerweile mein bike wie die pest: der gund dafür: einmal mit gefahren und eine hand vom lenker genommen, verrissen, fresse, .... autsch.
mit ihrem eigenen bike ist sie mal ne 5er treppe runtergeeiert, dann war genug mit trial. keinerlei interesse. wheelie: keine chance bei 10 versuchen, motivation schon bei 0. tja, wer nicht will, der will nicht.


----------



## trialelmi (28. Dezember 2002)

naja das nennt ihr trial hab mal meine seite kurz durchcheckt und hier 1 bild von karin moor angehangen. sie fährt seit jahren junioren. für nichtwissende die 2.höhste spur war schon weltmeisterin ect. das zum thema frauen. ich suche weiter


----------



## KAMIkazerider (28. Dezember 2002)

also das es "frauen" gibt die gut fahren können beweist auch immer wieder: Ann-Christin Bettenhausen.


----------



## echo freak (28. Dezember 2002)

mädchen!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tingeltangeltill (28. Dezember 2002)

jo die karin fährt   
hab se in Tübingen gesehen.........alle Männer haben skeptisch geschaut und sie hats ihnen gezeigt!

Das geilste find ich, dass sie und ihr Bruder immer mit dem Monster-Wanderstiefeln trialen.


----------



## Trialmatze (28. Dezember 2002)

Was sind denn Monster-Wanderstiefel?

Heißt ihr Bruder zufälligerweise Stefan?

Matze


----------



## tingeltangeltill (28. Dezember 2002)

jo des ist der stefan 
diese hardcore wanderstiefel halt


----------



## Trialmatze (28. Dezember 2002)

Und ist der Stefan, der aus den vtcz Videos?? Mit nem rot-gelben Biri Strampler...gut zu sehen im "bex_02"-Video!?

Matze


----------



## ChrisKing (28. Dezember 2002)

jo das is der Stefan Moor


----------



## Jerry (29. Dezember 2002)

@mrt

Wer ist denn nu das Mädel auf dem Monty? 

Ich will auch mal mitm Mädel trialen. Hier in der Umgebung gibbet keine! "ohh zu schwer. dat is zu gefährlich, .. bla bla " sind die Ausreden!
Ey hallo haben wir nicht auch mit rumeiern angefangen! Ich versteht die Mädels net!

Ich habe respekt vor Mädel die es versuchen und sich dann auch noch behaupten können, in diesem vom stählernden Männer, wie uns, durch drungenden Sport!

Jerry


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gonzo_trial (29. Dezember 2002)

Ich hab doch gesagt inner Schweiz gibts Frauen die richtig gut Trialen... auf vtcz.ch gabs auch Videos wo Karin Moor gefahren ist... ich müßt jetze CD's raussuchen hab aba kein bock... bin mir aber sicher das ich iregdnen Wettkampfvideo hab...

Ronny


----------



## Jerry (29. Dezember 2002)

jo das Vid kenn ich auch! Das hieß glaub ich VordemWalde

Jerry


----------



## Angelo Berlin (30. Dezember 2002)

Nee Cludia ist schon vergeben, oder was glaubt ihr wie sie zum Trial gekommen ist?? Natürlich durch ihren Freund der selber Trial fährt....


----------



## Angelo Berlin (30. Dezember 2002)

Also irgendwie sollten wir uns nichts vormachen. Es gibt halt so gut wie keine Frauen in dem Sport. Dieses "ich hab da mal eine in nem Schweizer Video gesehen..." hilft uns leider nicht weiter.
Wir sollten vielleicht schauen, wie das in anderen Männer dominierten Sportarten funktioniert.

1. Fussball: Meine These ist, dass den Sport jeder kennt und auvh viele mögen, deshalb haben sich auch dort mehr oder minder populär die Frauen etabliert, zumindest weiß mann davon.. 

2. Skateboarden: Auch hier ist der Sport an sich sehr populär und verient auch noch die Alternative und Hip Hop Szene. Naja zugegeben ziehen sich viele Mädels nur so an und schnallen sich das Board als modisches Accesoir an den Rucksack, oder hängen halt mit rum (Spotbunnys!) weil es dort so viele coole Jungs gibt.

Nun was sagt uns das?

Trial ist ja nun an sich schon recht unpopulär. Es gibt halt auch keine so richtige andere Jugendkultdefinition dafür. Wir sind halt doch recht unterschiedlich was Mode, Musik und Lifestyle angeht.
Allerdings sind Trialer meist eine eher ruhigere, intelektuellere Spezies, schaut euch mal diese Faktenvergleiche und Rechenexempel hier im Forum an und dann wechselt mal zum DH Forum... (meine Erfahrung). 
Dies schmälert dann unseren "Coolness" Faktor, doch erheblich...
...wegen Spotbunnys und so...
Folglich ist die einzige Chance unsere Freundinnen und Bekanntenin lol davon zu überzeugen, dass Trial verdammt viel Spass macht, leicht zu lernen ist lol, und das coolste wo gibt sowieso.
P.S. vielleicht ist Trial auch ein wenig zu Technik lastig was das Material betrifft. Na gut DH ist schlimmer!


----------



## Jerry (30. Dezember 2002)

Hey bist du krass man. Voll die These, da werd ich doch mal ab heute voll lässig und höre krass angesagt mucke und schon kommen die brontalen monster bräte hier her und freaken unseren Sport aus!

Gecheckt?


Jerry


----------



## Trialmatze (30. Dezember 2002)

@ Jerry

gibt's das auch in deutsch?? Also ich will ja net meckern, aber wenn ich was net leiden kann, dann sind das solche Proletensäcke, die sich nicht normal ausdrücken können. Jedem gönne ich seine Idividualität, aber wir verstehen uns doch manchmal auch so net...

schönen Gruß an die Bayern 

So jetzt warte ich auf den post, dass wir Ossis nen Sprachfehler haben. 

Matze


----------



## ChrisKing (30. Dezember 2002)

da lass ich den Matze nich lange warten 

ihr "Ossis" sagt doch wenn ihr "ja" meint immer "nü" oder "nö"   dann checkt man gar nix mehr. Ja wie jetz, ja oder nein?  

chris


----------



## Trialmatze (30. Dezember 2002)

nu nu 

Das ist zwar mehr im Thüringer Bereich Gang und Gebe, aber ich würde jedem lebensfreudigen Menschen mal empfehlen in den tiefsten Osten zu fahren. In den sächsischen Bereich....Umgebung Chemnitz...dort gibt es auch Leute, die ich kaum verstehe. Ich finde es immer lustig mich mit denen zu unterhalten 

Ich bin mal gespannt auf unser 1. Treffen Chris&CO...mal sehen ob wir uns auf Anhieb verstehen...ich verspreche, dass ich mich anstrenge...

Matze 



PS: Platte machen


----------



## ChrisKing (30. Dezember 2002)

da wo die DM dieses jahr war, gabs in der Umgebung so geile ortsnamen wie z.b. Ölbernhau, Zschopau (keine ahnung ob sich das so schreibt) oder Popernhau  In dem sächsischen Dialekt gesprochen hört sich das derb lustig an  





   


Chris


----------



## mrt (30. Dezember 2002)

@Jerry

Das Mädel is meine Freundin, sie hats mal probiert, konnte sich aber kaum drauf halten.
Da hab ich leider Pech gehabt, sie als Trialerin umzupolen!!

Tri Tra Trial


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biketrialer (30. Dezember 2002)

die sachsen und die bayern sind sowieso die zwei schlimmsten , in sachen dialekt und sprache .......das is keine kultur sondern eher ne subkultur...  
toto


----------



## ChrisKing (30. Dezember 2002)

ach so ist das, wusst ich gar nich


----------



## tobsen (30. Dezember 2002)

*rofl*


----------



## Jerry (31. Dezember 2002)

@mrt
Verdammt, dh dann wohl, die ist nicht mehr zu haben 

@Matze
Jo solch ein Romgeprolle kann ich auch auf den Tod nicht ab. Komischerweise haben aber gerade solche dummen Typen immer Glück bei den Mädels. Dh jetzt aber nicht das ich so werde wie die, da spring ich lieber mit meinem Bike von Fernsehturm in Berlin 

DM! Grießbach  Das war echt der Anus der Welt! Wie ich da mit Kumpels anne Tanke ran bin sind wir lachend raus. Sächsischer Dialekt  ist einfach zu schießen   Ich freu mich imma wenn ich nach Leipzig komme. Wenn ich dann wieder zu Haus bin vermißt ich den Dialekt. 
Wir Magdeburjer haben ja ne eigenen assijen Dialekt, den man sich auf dauer nicht anhören kann!

@ die Bayern
War das jetzt noch Deutschland  ?

Ich denke doch das wir uns alle beim Treffen verstehen, sonst wären wir doch hier im Forum nicht so lange geblieben!ODA?

Jerry


----------



## KAMIkazerider (1. Januar 2003)

@Trialmatze

HAMBURG SÜD!!! 
*g*

PS: so korrekt so hamürg süd is voll krass korrekt weist *g*


----------

